# Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch



## mäusschen (26 Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen 

und zwar habe ich am 20.07.09 ein vollstreckungsbescheid wegen einer forderung der *Neckermann.de GmbH* in höhe von *431,69€* von Sirius Inkasso bekommen. Darin steht auch das Sirius inkasso das von der Universum Inkasso GmbH übernommen hat. 

wenn ich diesen betrag nicht bezahlen würde, werden sie weiterer maßnahmen einleiten :

- Pfändung meiner zukünftigen Rente
- Erneute abgabe der eidesstattlichen versicherung 
- ggf. haftbefehl
- Kontosperre

habe deswegen direkt dort angerufen und nachgefragt von wann die rechnung denn wäre und die meinten ..von *1997* 

habe dann eine ratenzahlung von montalich 25€ vereinbart und die meinten das ich nochmal post bekommen würde wo diese ratenzahlung aufgelistet wär.

am 26.07.09 habe ich dann diesen brief bekommen wo aber jetzt drauf steht : 
Forderung der *Universum Inkasso GmbH*, Frankfurt über *512,82€* wegen ansprüche aus Vertragsnummer ......... 

auf dem vollstreckunsbescheid steht auch drauf das es aus mannheim ist aber die telefonnr. ist von düsseldorf 
und auf dem zweiten brief den ich bekommen hab steht dann das er aus düsseldorf sei .. 

habe mir das alles nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen und jetzt frage ich mich wieso muss ich aufeinmal 512,82€ anstatt 431,69€ zahlen und ob diese rechnung nicht schon lange verjährt ist ?
habe vorher auch nie mahnungen bekommen das sind jetzt die ersten breife die ich bekommen habe...

vielleicht war jemand in der selben situation (und kann mir vielleicht ein paar tips geben was ich jetzt machen soll) oder hat vor kurzem erst ein brief von denen bekommen .. 

lg mäusschen


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

Bevor man eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterzeichnet, macht man sich erstmal kundig, ob die Forderung überhaupt


begründet
nicht verjährt oder aber tituliert

war.

Das voreilige Unterzeichnen so einer Vereinbarung kann jetzt die Sache erheblich erschweren.

Ich empfehle daher dringend, einen Anwalt aufzusuchen.


----------



## mäusschen (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

erstmal danke für die antwort..

ja eine voreilige ratenzahlung zu vereinbaren war nicht so gut was mir auch später eingefallen ist..


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bevor man eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterzeichnet, macht man sich erstmal kundig, ob die Forderung überhaupt



Wieso das? SIe hat doch oben geschreiben, das sie dort angerufen hat und über Tel. der Ratenvereinbarung zugestimmt. Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden.


----------



## mäusschen (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

@ nich-mit-mir 

das hast du richtig verstanden ich habe nichts schriftlich unterschrieben.

ich habe auch heute einen anwalt angerufen der meinte ich soll mir den VB mal zuschicken lassen (das was ich bekommen habe ist ein schreiben aus dem VB). 

Also rief ich bei dem IKU an und forderte den VB an. Dazu wollte ich auch eine auflistung der sachen die ich bestellt habe.

- Was ich bestellt habe
- Wann genau ich es bestellt habe
- Wieviel die ware gekostet hat 

da meinten sie zu mir das könnten sie nicht machen die sachen würden nicht mehr existieren ... das hätte ich anfordern können als ich den VB bekommen habe.. weil das gericht die daten löscht nachdem sie den VB zugesendet haben..:-?


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

Dann geht es nur darum, den VB anzufechten. Das muss dann der Anwalt machen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*



mäusschen schrieb:


> @ nich-mit-mir
> 
> da meinten sie zu mir das könnten sie nicht machen die sachen würden nicht mehr existieren ... das hätte ich anfordern können als ich den VB bekommen habe.. weil das gericht die daten löscht nachdem sie den VB zugesendet haben..:-?



:auslach: Man kann das leicht selber überprüfen, ob es überhaupt einen VB gegeben hat, einfach das zuständige Mahngericht Deines Wohnortes einen Brief schicken, ob unter den Namen,Anschrift,Geb.Datum es einen VB gibt.

Gib bei Google Mahngerichte ein, dann findest Du schon das für Dich zuständige Mahngericht.

Im übrigen, wer Forderungen stellt, muß diese gegebenenfalls auch beweisen, und wenn das Inkasso was verschlampt ist das ihr Problem nicht Deins.

Ansonsten hat @Antiscammer recht, wenn es darum geht den VB anzufechten kann und solle man das von einem Anwalt machen lassen, der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

Es gibt mehrere Parallelfälle, und nach unseren Erkenntnissen existieren diese Vollstreckungsbescheide tatsächlich. Nur bei den "Zustellungen" dieser Bescheide gibt es einige ungeklärte Mysterien.


----------



## Tarzan 61 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

Hallo zusammen
Heute habe ich auch Post von Sirius Inkasso erhalten, wegen einer Forderung der Universum Inkasso GmbH über 685,56 EUR aus einem Vollstreckungsbescheid (AZ Nr. ist aufgeführt).
Da wir bisher auf alle Schreiben nicht reagiert haben wird man die Angelegenheit einem Anwalt übergeben zur durchführung einer Kontopfändung. Das Inkasso Unternehmen ist auch mit einer Ratenzahlung einverstanden.
Eventuell kann mir einer sagen wie das ganze bei im selber ausgegangen ist. Wir bestellen seit Jahren nichts aus Katalogen, einen Mahnbescheid habe ich nicht erhalten.
Was mich richtig stutzig macht ist das ein Vollstreckungsbescheid durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher durchgeführt wird.

Wäre schö wenn einer mir etwas dazu schreiben könnte.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*

Sirius Inkasso kauft uralte, vergammelte Vollstreckungstitel auf (diese sind leider 30 Jahre gültig). Diese Titel waren alle aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Gründen nicht vollstreckbar.

Möglicherweise hat es da fehlerhaft zugestellte Mahnbescheide bzw. Adressverwechslungen bzw. sonstigen Kuddelmuddel gegeben. Das sollte zuerst geklärt werden.

Daher sollte zuerst immer der Vollstreckungsbescheid in Kopie von dem betreffenden Amtsgericht angefordert werden. Dort muss dann ja feststellbar sein, an welche Adresse damals dieser VB zugestellt wurde.
Dann am besten zum Anwalt, denn beim Anfechten des Vollstreckungsbescheids sind einige wichtige Formalien zu beachten.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sirius Inkasso..blicke nicht durch*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sirius Inkasso kauft uralte, vergammelte Vollstreckungstitel auf (diese sind leider 30 Jahre gültig). Diese Titel waren alle aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Gründen nicht vollstreckbar.


Hier sollte man aber auch darauf achten, das wenn das Inkasso z.B. einen VB aus dem Jahre 1989 gekauft hat, wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit versuchen die Zinsen für die ganzen Jahre zu kassieren. Zinsen verjähren aber nach 3 Jahren.


----------

